# Suns New Logos/Jerseys Thread



## Dissonance

Revised sunburst logo with black/orange and new text seen on court and jersey's soon. Also, a variation with the purple not all black.

Firebird logo is altered slightly (wish they re-did that too). 

That's a new alt S with Sun in black, I don't care too much about. Actually looks better with purple. 

Digging it overall. People complaining elsewhere about the deemphasized purple but the leaks of the new sunburst logo has purple in it.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

less orange is good. I am feeling some, namely the new rendition of the classic box logo.

I dont like the box with the S over the sun.. dont like those ones at all.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

Want to see the new jerseys!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

New all black shirt


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

Black and orange is pretty awesome. Hopefully the jersey designs come through with the goods.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

No uni's til Sept? Such a joke of an org.





> The Suns makeover is not being kept to the roster and front office.
> 
> The look of the franchise is changing with new uniforms, including black road jerseys and sleeved orange alternate jerseys, for the coming season. New logos already have shown up on official nbastore.com merchandise.
> 
> The new Suns uniforms will not be unveiled formally until late September, but the team’s logos already have been changed with an understated roll-out of merchandise and a new logo under the brim of Thursday’s draft hat.
> 
> The Suns’ goal was to integrate the heritage of the franchise while giving a more modern slant to their look. The result is more black and less purple for a team once known as “The Purple Gang” playing in “The Purple Palace.” Three of the team’s four logos will be orange and black.
> 
> With the marketing boon of Planet Orange, the team began incorporating more orange with alternate jerseys and last season’s new court with a new orange “SUNS” font that is trimmed in black at midcourt.
> 
> That logo, which reads the same from either side of the arena, now becomes one of the team’s secondary logos. The secondary “PHX” bird logo returns with subtle color changes and higher flames but has kept a familiar look with some purple. A new secondary logo of an orange “S” with a black sunburst shooting through it also has been added.
> 
> The franchise’s primary logo remains the familiar basketball sunburst over the stacked words “Phoenix Suns” but the backdrop has changed from purple and pewter to all black.
> 
> The preview of the restyling came with last year’s new US Airways Center court, which was void of purple with orange keys, the orange mid-court lettering and black borders around the court. That orange “SUNS” font replaces the arched purple block lettering, which was used on home jerseys.
> 
> The Suns’ alternate jersey with sleeves will be part of a new venture to create a jersey that is more wearable in every-day life than a traditional tank-top jersey. ESPN.com reported that as many as five teams will be wearing alternate jerseys with sleeves next season.
> 
> Suns point guard Kendall Marshall retweeted a SLAM magazine online report about teams introducing sleeved jerseys and added his own comment: “pleeease NOT us.”
> 
> Golden State was the first team to wear sleeved jerseys in February but the jerseys, worn in three games, were unpopular for how tight they were and how they were a solid top paired with pinstriped shorts. The Suns’ sleeved jerseys have received better reviews internally.
> 
> The Suns also will have jerseys honoring their heritage. The Suns have used black alternate jerseys but this will mark the first time that the Suns’ main road jerseys are not purple.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...-shape-new-logos-uniforms.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

just no home depot orange jerseys. please.


----------



## Knick Killer

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

I don't like the "S" logo but the rest are awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

Officially released













The others in higher resolution

http://www.nba.com/suns/gallery/your-new-look-suns-logos


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

I like that logo.

Its the 'S' one that I dont like.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns new/altered logos leaked*

Jersey teasers. Means we'll get em soon.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Suns new logos/jerseys thread*

In soccer, the uniform will always change but the colors will stay the same for 100+ years. I don't understand how a team can just change their colors for no good reason.

That 'S' with the sun doesn't look good.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns new logos/jerseys thread*

Looking at that middle picture... I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns new logos/jerseys thread*

Colors are same. Purple's just deemphasized in some versions of logo. We have to see what they do with jerseys. I like black and orange scheme though. They say purple is still big part of the team so. 

Actually, the middle one is intriguing haha.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns new logos/jerseys thread*

Jersey's finally unveiled tomorrow. 

Looks like there will be some form of starburst on em.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Suns new logos/jerseys thread*

Was tempted to go to the unveiling, guess it was at Fashion Square Mall which I live right next to. But figure.... fashion show is just not worth it haha


----------



## Maravilla

Surprised no posts in here tonight. Saw a bunch of tweets from the show tonight. 


Ugh. We have sleeved alternates. Worse. They are orange alternates. I am lukewarm on the home and away unis tho. Dont hate em i dont think.


----------



## Dissonance

I watched that lame fashion show but didn't get a chance to post anything.

Yeah, I don't know, I like em. Especially, white/purple. Not great but they resonate with me for some reason. But where the hell is the black jersey? Orange sleeve is meh. Glad we made a change too. Was tired of other ones.


----------



## Maravilla

where is that black starburst even at? The one from the leaked photos? I dont see it anywhere unless it is on the shorts somewhere.


----------



## Basel

That purple jersey should've been black.


----------

